# hunting grounds near north branch, MN?



## Greegen (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey i'm fairly new to squirrel hunting (went last year, got a few) but my usual hunting area is closed to me until deer season is over. Anyone know of any places to hunt near north branch?


----------

